# [SOLVED]Wireless Keyboard Intermittent



## sharkei (Sep 1, 2005)

I have searched the forum for my particular problem, but no one else seems to be experiencing it.

I have a Technika WKEY05 wireless keyboard and mouse, and the mouse works fine. The problem is that the keyboard has started to miss out characters when typing (it's definately not the typist!). It doesn't seem to relate to any particular letter / key, although the Insert/Home/Page Up/ Delete/End/Page Down set seem to be worst affected.

I have completely uninstalled the drivers and removed the keyboard from Device Manager, (Windows XP) and then reinstalled, but the same thing continues to happen.

The keyboard is less than a foot from the sensor, so I don't think interference is the problem. I do have a Netgear wireless router in the same room, but it is probably 3 to 4 metres away from the PC.

Pending a resolution, I have reverted to my corded keyboard.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Keyboard Intermittent*

I,m not 100% but try to make sure your sensors are not on conducting materials, and try to make sure your sensor is pointing in the direction of the keyboard etc. also speakers can interfere. good luck. oh and check the batteries


----------



## sharkei (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless Keyboard Intermittent*

Thanks. I forgot to include in my first post that I have changed the batteries in the keyboard. That shouldn't be the problem, however, as the low battery light hasn't come on.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Wireless Keyboard Intermittent*

another problem I've encountered is magnetic interference. If the "receiver" is too close to the monitor and/or speaker(s) it is possible for the magnetic field from one or more of those to create a magnetic field that distorts the signal.

The solution is to move the device further from the speakers and either move it away from the monitor or degauss the monitor regularly. There should be a degauss control either on the monitor or in its driver. Some monitors will also degauss if left unplugged - both power and data cords - overnight.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Wireless Keyboard Intermittent*

Also wireless phones near by

Nice post gisteck


----------



## sharkei (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Wireless Keyboard Intermittent*

Hi Everyone

I moved the receiver about 6 inches away from the middle of the monitor, and the problem appears to have gone away, so it looks like the monitor was interfering somehow.

Good tip gistek!


----------

